# Wish to pay for 1/2 day sailing excursions



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Attention any Los Angeles folks:

We wish to go regularly with you when you sail if you would like friendly company. Will pay $30 per hour for up to 4 hours, per day, (this is for the both of us inclusive- up to $120 per day for you). Please be experienced and friendly- with nice sail boat a must. We can go any day of the week, mornings preferred, and will drive to pretty much any LA location. Would love for this to become a regular thing. Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello!

I have a Ericson 27 in Los Angeles Harbor. I enjoy teaching sailing. I have been sailing since 1977. I taught sailing in the midwest during the eighties and worked with different charter companies also. I am always looking for the "Right" crew because compatability is very important. To learn more about me, go to my website at: www.marketingwithmagic.com

Smooth Sailing!!

Sincerely
Brian B.


----------

